# Airbag light intermittently on



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

The Air Bag system (SRS) requires proper equipment and training to diagnose and repair. You'll need to pay a professional to diagnose what's wrong. Unless you are one? Or risk the safety of yourself and/or your family in the event of a crash as the system will not work at all if there are SRS codes stored in the module.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yep, my one rule, I don't mess with anything airbag. Not worth your life. The code should be stored and pinpoint the root cause, it's likely a dirty connector maybe under the seat or something.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My 2012 had an intermittent connection in the steering wheel bag. Disconnect the battery/pull the SRS fuse and you'll be fine to check the connections on your own if you want.


----------



## Jessikared97 (Jun 2, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> My 2012 had an intermittent connection in the steering wheel bag. Disconnect the battery/pull the SRS fuse and you'll be fine to check the connections on your own if you want.





Jessikared97 said:


> Yesterday I went on a trip and over a day drove probably 350+ miles. This morning, on my way to work, my airbag light came on telling me to service airbag. It went off after a few minutes, came back on twice more, and went away for the rest of my 45 minute drive. The light wasnt on for the majority of the ride but now I'm worried I might not have an airbag if I wreck the car. I don't want to spend $1,000+ getting my airbags redone if I dont need to. Has anyone else had this problem? Thoughts on the light going on and off? (I'm gonna check for stored codes this evening and will update)
> 2015 Cruze LT Turbo ~110k


Code is coming off and on randomly. I suspect it's just a sensor or connection. I'm pretty good with cars since I grew up with my mechanic dad but I called him and he doesn't feel comfortable messing with the airbags. I'm gonna look into a body shop since the dealership wants a ridiculous fee to even look at it.


----------



## Monica (Feb 22, 2021)

Jessikared97 said:


> Yesterday I went on a trip and over a day drove probably 350+ miles. This morning, on my way to work, my airbag light came on telling me to service airbag. It went off after a few minutes, came back on twice more, and went away for the rest of my 45 minute drive. The light wasnt on for the majority of the ride but now I'm worried I might not have an airbag if I wreck the car. I don't want to spend $1,000+ getting my airbags redone if I dont need to. Has anyone else had this problem? Thoughts on the light going on and off? (I'm gonna check for stored codes this evening and will update)
> 2015 Cruze LT Turbo ~110k


Same here light on and off...and have never deployed in accidents???


----------

